# Smoking a lamb leg or two



## buddah (Apr 7, 2013)

Okay guys its my first time doing leg of lamb.... I have a whole semi boneless (not sure what that means) 8lb leg of lamb. I also have a 4lb half semi bonelessleg of lamb.   My thoughts are to do the small one with a jerk flavoring injection and rub and the large one traditional with Rosemary garlic, olive oil, salt & pepper. The small one will be for an Appetizer and the large one for dinner   I like to run my smoker between 225 and 250*F And have apple chunks and apple juice for the tray. I guess my main question is am I headed in the right direction? And time per pound est. also any other advice is welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 7, 2013)

I have never done those before!  Giving you a bump so others can pitch in!

I will be watching for Q-Views! good Luck!








   Kat


----------

